# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Anbody ever have a dream where they were getting stabbed in the stomach or chest?

## Rusty Shackleford

I always have this dream where I am getting stabbed in the stomach or chest I always wake up soon after very terrified and grabbing my stomach or chest and inspecting it carefully for stab wounds. I think once I actually noticed a small scratch and redness on my stomach after a dream.

----------


## JET73L

Yes. Iused to have a recurring dream that ended with a giant rat in a tin soldier outfit stabbing me in the chest. When I woke up, I never though to check for physical psychosomatic symptomns, or injuries that may have translated into the dream.

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

I've had a couple dreams about being shot in the chest while trying to stop a guy in a restaraunt who had a gun. After I "died" I woke up without really checking for wounds.

----------


## onyxdreamer

> I think once I actually noticed a small scratch and redness on my stomach after a dream.



The small scratch could be due to you acting out the dream while sleeping.  Our bodies are not always completely paralyzed. 

I've been stabbed in my dreams many times over the years.  The bad part is that I always become partly lucid and realize I can't die.  I have actually pretended to be dead so that the person could stop stabbing me. 

 ::shock::

----------


## Havok

> I always have this dream where I am getting stabbed in the stomach or chest I always wake up soon after very terrified and grabbing my stomach or chest and inspecting it carefully for stab wounds. I think once I actually noticed a small scratch and redness on my stomach after a dream.



Ive had ones like this a few times too.  

My weirdest one was when I was walking down a street unfamiliar to me and these young neds/chavs were trying to stab me and one got me just below my rib cage!  I woke up in shock checking my body and found a scar exactly where they had stabbed me.  It looks like a scar from a stab wound which is the freaky part! its a bout a half inch long and still have it after about 4 or more years ago! and I have never even cut myself or been stabbed in this area in my life!  

I cant offer an explanation but its pretty damn weird, almost like in the matrix where they explain how your body or mind makes it real when your hit or whatever inside the matrix. Not that I think thats what happend but makes you wonder huh

----------


## JET73L

> I've been stabbed in my dreams many times over the years.  The bad part is that I always become partly lucid and realize I can't die.  I have actually pretended to be dead so that the person could stop stabbing me.



Thanks. Now I'm going to have nightmares that I;m the immortal from thieve's world trapped in the vivisectionist's house.  :tongue2: 

There are several explanations for this. The two main ones are that you injured yourself while asleep and incorporated it in the dream, or that you injured yourself in the dream and your body assumed it was real, and set up all the necessary systems for healing an injury without the injury actually being there. It's a psychosomatic effect, of reacting to something that didn;t happen, in a similar way to the placebo effect. Also, in the case of your scar, Havok, it can be that your subconscious was remembering a scar you received in the past, then forgot about. It would be nice if this sort of thing was easier to test, in a more reliable scientific format. (for one thing, you mprobably wouldn;t elieve you were injured if it was an LD, and if it was nonlucid, you wouldn;t be able to induce such an injury intentionally, even with external cues).

----------


## Forsightings

I have been bit by a vampire...
And shot in the chest by the minigun of a helicopter in my backgarden...
But not stabbed...

----------


## allensig3654

I was in a giant war and got shot three times in the stomach. I woke up with massive pain  :Eek:

----------


## Awhislyle

Yes I have been stabbed. I have never had any real life physical effects to my body from a dream.

----------


## mel_noah

Once I dreamt that someone had shot me in the head. The sound of the gun shot was so loud that it knocked me out of the dream. I laid there with my hand over the spot of my head where I had been shot (in my dream), and the pain was excruciating. Also my ears were ringing and I couldn't hear, it was as if I truly had been shot at close range! I pulled my hand away from my head to find blood! Of course you can imagine my shock! However, the image of blood slowly faded from my hand, my pain went away as did the ringing in my ears - yet I kept this feeling of numbness in my head for quite a few hours. Later no visible wounds or damage was evident. 

Many times I have been shot, stabbed, strangled, <insert your manner of death here>, often I awake with physical pain but I don't believe I have ever had markings in those places. I believe it's quite possible that you scratched yourself while you were sleeping.

----------


## Liberty

I've never gotten hurt in a dream, simply because I knew it was a dream.
Except for this one time, I got bitten by a vampire, it didn't hurt but I didn't _turn_ either. So that was strange.

I've never hurt anyone in my dreams either (vamps and such don't count as people), except one time. That one time I gutted a guy with a scissor, I tried to avoid it but geez, the jerk kept trying to kill me with a scissor.

----------


## mel_noah

I have had many dreams where I have actually killed or harmed someone. Often times whatever method I am using to harm them is not effective enough. For instance once I was trying to shoot someone, and the bullet didn't seem to have enough momentum. It would not shoot out of the gun, but instead just fall out. I had to get close range, and actually put the gun to this man's head and almost will the bullet to fire from the gun. It was strange. I suppose the fact that I could never harm someone in real life leaves my attempt to harm someone in my dream sluggish at best.

----------


## onyxdreamer

> Thanks. Now I'm going to have nightmares that I;m the immortal from thieve's world trapped in the vivisectionist's house.



OMG, please don't give my fertile mind ideas!

----------


## ObsidianWraith

I had a dream when I was younger in which I was stabbed in the stomach. I didn't check for wounds, but it could be that- as others have said- you acted it out in your sleep, OR it could be that something happened to cause the scratch and it carried over into your dream. Interesting, nonetheless.

----------


## L_Dreamer

Yeah, ive gotten stabbed and shot at in dreams, and I can feel the pain. But when I wake up I don't check for wounds because I know I was dreaming.

----------


## man_of_myth

I got stabbed at a party my freshman year in high school. that was 4 years ago, and every night i have a dream that was basicaly that entire night leading up to being stabbed. Everytime at the end of the dream i get stabbed and i wake up. even though im awake i still feel that pain on the scar on my chest for a small amount of time. i went to the doctor about it and she said it was post tramatic stress syndrom. and that the pain i was feeling was called ghost pain. im still not sure why i have that dream everynight but that shit gets scary sometimes.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, it's happened to me a time or two. 

Here's one particular instance:





> *08/20/2007
> ”Shanked”*
> In this dream, I was much younger than I am now, and was at a school that reminded me of my old junior high, back in Houston. I think I even heard its name, sometime through the dream. While walking through this school with a couple of people that obviously knew me, – the hallways were mostly outside - feeling like a completely newbie, I noticed small group of roughneck-looking brothaz off to the side of me. I glanced over that way, not even really “looking”, and one of them looked back at me, obviously not very happy that I was looking that way. Having not really intended to lock eyes, in the first place, I simply looked back in the direction I was going.
> I could hear the guy behind me saying something about my looking over there, like my glance was some sort of challenge to him, or something. I tried to just ignore him and walk further into the large crowd of students that were going from class to class. Passing people, left and right, it only took a few brief glances behind me to see that the guy was steadily coming up through the crowd as well. 
> Before I could do anything about it, this guy comes around from my side. His arm is immediately swinging around toward my chest and I see the glint of something metallic. My hands fly up, instinctively, and I catch the sides of his fist. But I was a little too slow - and he was a little too strong - as I wasn’t able to keep him from stabbing me in the chest and stomach, a good 7 times or so, in just a second or two (didn’t hurt all that much, though). I knew I had been shanked pretty badly but, by catching his fist with my hands, I saw that I was able to keep the entire blade of the knife from entering my body. 
> It was still pretty bad, though. The guy was gone, just as quickly as he had appeared, and I began staggering, almost falling, bleeding through my t-shirt and gasping for air. When the people around me realized what happened, they immediately dropped everything and came to my aid, trying to keep me on my feet. I remember the sky immediately turning to night, somewhere around this time. I was losing a lot of blood, some of which began coming out of my mouth, and I could feel my energy slipping away from me. The school was suddenly on lock-down and there were cops and paramedics, now, all over the scene. 
> I don’t remember anything after the paramedics got there, though.



On a lighter note: One thing I like to do, when lucid, is let people shoot me in the chest,  so the bullets either bounce off of me or sink into my body and not kill me.  :superman:

----------


## Iamerik

> I have actually pretended to be dead so that the person could stop stabbing me.



I've done that many times, too. Just to get it over with  ::D:

----------


## Amethyst Star

I've been shot and stabbed a few times, but not that often.  Rather than "feel" the pain, I think I'm more aware of the fact that there should be pain.  There's usually some sensation where it's taken place, but it doesn't actively hurt.  If I remember correctly, the dream usually shifts to a third-person point of view where I see myself or the main character injured... but rarely die.  I/they usually appear later unharmed, but don't mention it again.

One time, however, I was dreaming that I was rolling down this small little "hill" about 20 feet high towards a parking lot.  Something like a large thorn punctured my back and when I reached the bottom of the hill I had a strange/fascinating experience where it felt like part of my soul, starting at my head, was leaving my body, but stopped around my stomach and went back down.  I could feel both my "body" and "soul" and I've only had that experience one other time, shortly after I'd learned about LDing.  I was walking down a hallway and could feel my feet on the concrete, but could also feel my sleeping body not moving.

I do have a scar where I "punctured" my back, but I didn't actually notice it until after I'd had that dream, so I don't know when I received it.  I don't remember injuring myself there.  Funny stuff...

----------

